# Inconveniente con EWB 5.12 y CM2K



## deepu (Jun 11, 2007)

Hola amigos, tengo una inquietud. Quisiera saber si existe el IC 74193 en el electronics workbench 5.12, la verdad es que lo he buscado y no logre dar con el. Por esta razon decidi probar el circuit maker 2000 version standard, alli si lo encontre pero me genero otro inconveniente: al intentar armar el circuito del timer 555 no funcionaba, al ver las conexiones siempre me salian unas de color verde(creo que eso sale cuando es tri-state) y no se que tipo de error significaba ni como hacer funcionar mi timer. luego logre hacer funcionar un generador de pulsos que tenia una funcion parecida. pero al pasar a las conexiones del 74193 me di con la sorpresa de que no tenian entradas para vcc ni gnd, y al parecer eso hacia que no funcione mi circuito. la verdad estoy pensando en probar con otro programa pero eso no creo que sea la solucion, les pido de su ayuda para poder hacer funcionar estos circuitos, asi como algun otro consejo que tengan para alguien que se "traslada" del workbench al circuit maker. gracias de antemano.


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 12, 2007)

Ho9la deepu te recomiendo que sigas con Workbench y si puedes actualizarte mucho mejor, estas utilizando una version muy antigua, pero de todas maneras es mejor que CM2000. Ahora me parece exraño que no aparezca este circuito, si no me equivoco es un contador y muy comun, intenta buscar un reemplazo en CMOS, de lo contrario no te queda mas remedio que actualizar tu version de Workbench que ahora se llama Multisim, este posee librerias mas completas.

Ahora lo que pasa con el circuito que realizaste en CM2000 parece ser que el integrado no es simulable, es decir esta en la libreria solo para realizar PCB´s pero no para simularlo.
Saludos


----------



## deepu (Jun 12, 2007)

si pues la verdad ya tenia una version del multisim pero la instale y no pude hacerla correr dentro windows 2000 debido a que me salian mensajes de error(no del registro del programa) asi que lo desinstale. que version me recomiendas del multisim?

entonces no es recomendable utilizar el circuit maker 2000 como simulador? mejor me quedare con el EWB o mejor dicho multisim.


----------



## aliteroid (Jun 12, 2007)

Consigue el multisim desde la version 8 hacia adelante, la mas actual es la 10 pero si eres novato te recomiendo la version 8 o 9.

Tambien tienes otra alternativa como es Proteus


----------



## deepu (Jun 12, 2007)

Seguire tu consejo, muchas gracias por tu ayuda.


----------



## elflaco90 (Dic 5, 2009)

hola una pregunta porque en el multisim 10 el 74LS13 y el 74LS47 no tienen los pines de Vcc y GND o como les suministro voltaje?


----------

